# IT, Consulting, working culture?



## keen (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

just a few question ...

Next year, I will be in Sydney von temporay visa 309 and i am looking for a job in the IT of course. 

I have 3 years of experience as a IT-Consultant (Development, Testing) and 3 years as Testmanager in a bank in Switzerland.

I would like to work for a consulting company, where i can learn most.

What is the average wage in the IT-Consulting? ... say for example Accenture? How is the working culture there, like hire and fire like everywhere or more humanly?

Anyone here, who wants to share their experiences?


----------

